# Adapter Rings for EOS R



## digigal (Jan 15, 2019)

Does anyone have an Adapter ring with the adjustable ring? What are the various options can you set the ring to adjust?
Catherine


----------



## nubu (Jan 16, 2019)

I have it and its the same as for the rf lenses. The list of functions available for dials is found on page 560 of the advanced user guide ...


----------



## killswitch (Jan 17, 2019)

I actually prefer the control ring adapter of over the native RF lens control ring in terms of the position. It is far more intuitive and has a natural placement to dial the ring on the adapter as it sits close to the mount and hence you can reach with your fingers. On the RF it is at the far end of the barrel and I felt you have change hand positions to reach it. I use Exposure Comp for the dial, but you can set it to Aperture, ISO, Shutter Speed, etc


----------



## digigal (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks. I'll probably use it for EC. Sounds like the best place to put that for me.


----------

